# Time for a new one!



## spydrummer (Jun 29, 2016)

2 years ago I came here and learned a ton about knives. I wanted to learn everything and I think I learned most from the info available here. I went from ignorantly using dull dollar knives to purchasing a Misono Swedish carbon gyuto and a larger Tojiro Gyuto, as well as picking up a set of stones to learn on. Since then I’ve (IMO) gotten highly proficient at sharpening- sharpening everything I could: my dollar knives, my expensive ones (one is a 50/50 grind, the other 70/30), a butter knife, strait razor, and my family’s knives. I’ve really learned a lot in this forum, and it’s proof that the internet is awesome when it doesn’t suck.

Well, now it’s time for Korin’s July 15% sale and I’m itching again. I would like to get another carbon steel blade (the Misono has made me a permanent convert, and I’m really only interested in carbon from this point on) and I think I either want a thinner gyuto or maybe either a Chinese cleaver or nakiri. I remember reading about lasers and the Konosuke got thrown around a lot, but when it’s in stock, it’s prohibitively expensive. I’m just not dropping more than $250 for a knife ever. Are there any laser thin blades out there, in a good reactive carbon, that are sub $200 or below? I’m not concerned with handle style- only thickness, carbon alloy, and price. (I like ordering from Korin, but really for the sale.) This will likely be a 210mm, though I’m ok with 240. (I don’t really need a large blade, as my Tojiro is just fine for large work. I considered thinning my Misono, but as it’s my first and favorite quality knife, I’m not keen on experimenting with it. I know knives go through cycles of trendiness and availability, and since I’ve been out of touch for 2 years, that’s why I’m asking for your opinions.

As far as the Chinese cleaver/nikiri thing, what are yalls opinions on the two? I assume there’s no need for both, but have been interested for a while. I assumed after some reading that for a Chinese cleaver, cheaper is better, but why does that seem to only qualify for Chinese cleavers? What’s with Kiwi knives?

Thanks a bunch y’all


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I was looking around the Korin sale too. The only knives I'm interested in there are stainless western handled knives for gifts. Their stock is basically that or traditional single bevel knives. Since you're not in the market for either, not really much to get there.

Chuka/cleaver can vary widely in thickness and price. I have enough cleavers to fill a custom cleaver block, ranging from $8 to $300. If I had to pick one to use forever, it's this one https://japanesechefsknife.com/products/suien-virgin-carbon-steel-chinese-cleaver

On the budget side, this one is very good https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...table-Multifunctional-Knives/32613177477.html


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Don't mind stainless cladding?
http://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/wakui-240mm-gyuto-shirogami-2-red-ebony-d.html


----------



## spydrummer (Jun 29, 2016)

I’m beginning to realize I may need to look beyond Korin for what I’m looking for...


----------



## spydrummer (Jun 29, 2016)

millionsknives said:


> I was looking around the Korin sale too. The only knives I'm interested in there are stainless western handled knives for gifts. Their stock is basically that or traditional single bevel knives. Since you're not in the market for either, not really much to get there.
> 
> Chuka/cleaver can vary widely in thickness and price. I have enough cleavers to fill a custom cleaver block, ranging from $8 to $300. If I had to pick one to use forever, it's this one https://japanesechefsknife.com/products/suien-virgin-carbon-steel-chinese-cleaver
> 
> On the budget side, this one is very good https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...table-Multifunctional-Knives/32613177477.html


How do you like that Suien cleaver? Good investment? How do you like to use it, and how often do you use your cleavers?

Thanks Mil


----------



## spydrummer (Jun 29, 2016)

rick alan said:


> Don't mind stainless cladding?
> http://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/wakui-240mm-gyuto-shirogami-2-red-ebony-d.html


Rick, my problem with stainless is that so far I've had to work really hard on sharpening them. Do you have experience with this blade? How is it to sharpen? It looks awesome though.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry to have forgotten this thread. Never used the Wakui myself but it is very arguably the best value for a performance carbon in the price range, there is essentially universal agreement here amongst aficionados. Real thin behind the edge, great HT. This thread may also be helpful:
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/...-knives-with-wa-handle-recommendations.37626/


----------

